# Pumpkin carving results, care to share?



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Those who participated in pumpkin carving today, wanna share your results?
I'll start with the one my wife and I did. 

Let's see them all and like we heard growing up, "if you can't say anything nice, don't say anything at all".


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

holy crap did you carve that under water i could'nt carve that on land great job:thumbup: ihave a hard time carving the standard old jack o lantern face


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Yeah, that was done underwater. 
We went with a smaller pumpkin so we could pay attention to detail. I've got to give credit to Alyssa tho, she did a lot of the work.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Great job!


----------



## Welchy (Jun 10, 2011)

That is pretty freaking good for underwater. I don't think I could do that good on land either. Great job!!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks guys, I'm not looking for credit thought, I just wanted to see some other pumpkins. For those that thought about trying the contest and didn't, it was a lot lot more fun than I thought, can't wait to do it again.


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Good job.... We had a great turnout at the MBT contest and ESAR represented well... Our divers took first and worst... I have some go-pro video that I will post soon... It was a great time.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

From Saturday's gig


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Wow, they look good!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

What a great event! Jim and Fritz (and others) from MBT really hit this one out of the park! As did the UWF scuba club! Not to mention there was a (successful) marriage proposal underwater while carving a pumpkin!!


----------



## Welchy (Jun 10, 2011)

Great job again. Congrats to UWF!! I am doing the masters there


----------

